# Vectorworks 3D-Frage



## yan843 (2. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem, dass unterschiedliche 2D-Objekte unterschiedlich ausgerichtet/orientiert sind, sobald ich sie als 3D-Tiefenkörper anlege. So liegt zB eine Treppe für ein Zimmer ( Quader ) hochkant, völlig verdreht in der Ebene des Raums; die beiden Volumen werden nicht in der gleichen Ebene hochgezogen.
Wie kann ich die Körper so ausrichten, dass sie in der selben Ebene liegen?
Vielen Dank für Ihre Antworten


----------



## oskar55 (5. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich verstehe das Problem nicht so ganz. 
Ist die Arbeitsebene auf die Grundebene eingestellt ? Ich würde die Tiefenkörper mal in der
2-D-Ansicht erstellen, dann entwickelt sich der Tiefenkörper immer nach oben und alle neu erstellten Tiefenkörper liegen auf der Ebene 0, der Arbeitsebene.
Hoffentlich hilft das weiter.

Gruß
Oskar


----------



## yan843 (6. September 2007)

vielen dank,
muss ich gleich mal ausprobieren bzw. nachgucken ob ichs so gemacht habe
( nur nochmal zum Verständnis: Mit Ebene meine ich hierbei nicht die Bearbeitungsebenen des Programms sondern die Ebene im 3dimensionalen Raum )


----------

